# built in tethering in CM7.2



## masco (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all, sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, but I could not find it. I don't have any tethering options in my wireless and networks menu. I can opt to have the tethering shortcut added to the pull down shade menu, but it seems to do little more than toggle my WiFi off. If I press and hold this shortcut, I am taken to what appears to be a tethering menu with nothing in it but "help". Is built in tethering supported for the droid 2? Do you know how I can enable it? Thanks much.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

no, have to use a 3rd party app.


----------

